# Kontakt's CPU usage doesn't go down.



## Buka (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi,

I have recently added to my Kontakt library the Beard Blade Toolkit (v1.3) and the Monster Sanctuary toolkit (v1.3). Unfortunately, most of the instruments while played rise my CPU usage (which is normal) but when I go silent the usage does not drop. When I start playing fast the CPU usage quickly peaks to 100% and then starts clicking. In order to Drop the CPU, I need to restart Kontakt.
I tried other Kontakt instruments that I have but they work normally. Also tried some outside of Kontakt instruments and synths and they also don’t cause any problems. 

Does anybody have an idea of what is the problem and how to fix it? Thank you in advance!

P.S. I use Kontakt 6.4.2 and Reaper 6.18.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi

Have you tried the usual Batch Re-save + Exclude the folder from Windows Defender (if you're on Windows)

Cheers


----------



## Buka (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks for the reply.

I have used the Batch re-save option and excluded the folder from the Windows Defender I even turned it off completely and it didn’t change anything. Unfortunately, it didn’t change anything. If you or anybody have any more advice, please type it down. If you would need any more information let me know.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 14, 2020)

That was how far my knowledge goes I'm afraid...


----------



## d.healey (Dec 14, 2020)

Similar issue was reported with some sample modelling libraries, not sure if it's related - https://vi-control.net/community/threads/programatically-trigger-panic-in-kontakt-instance.100183/ 

ED suggests it's due to convolution effects used by the instrument.


----------



## Buka (Dec 14, 2020)

Thank you for your suggestion. It wasn’t it, but after digging into files, looking and looking for any clue I simply dragged the modulation wheel all the way up and it (at least for me) magically fixed the problem. It soon started to coming back, although adjusting it resolved the problem, I hope, for good. Thank you guys for your suggestions. I appreciate your time.

Happy Holidays!


----------

